# Made it...finally!



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all

I've been trying to register for a year or so, but for some reason had never been able to get past the "2+3" box..until today.

Glad to be "onboard", and look forward to being a part of the gang.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Those trick questions... Everyone knows odds and evens can't be added.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

C'mon, Strummer ... stomp your foot 5 times now ... 

Great to have you onboard! Post a little hello/bio with your interests over in our Howdy Doody thread ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1

TJ


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

No,really...since that "2+3" is for the "are you a human?"-type of thing, for some reason my attempts to get past that stage never worked.
Guess now I know what it's like to be part of the human race...


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Now on to important things.
I see the majority of the posts here are about Flyer-related things; are there any "scale" S participants here as well? I'm attempting to use Flyer engines and scale rolling stock on American Models track with code 148 rail. I think it'll be ok, but any comments and/or suggestions would be most welcome.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Strummer said:


> Now on to important things.
> I see the majority of the posts here are about Flyer-related things; are there any "scale" S participants here as well? I'm attempting to use Flyer engines and scale rolling stock on American Models track with code 148 rail. I think it'll be ok, but any comments and/or suggestions would be most welcome.
> 
> Mark in Oregon


Welcome.. As for your question, I don't know.I use AF track with roadbed. but have used GarGraves track in the past with wonderful results.


----------

